# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Urgent advice: MDX Query response time

## anders

I am using SQL 2000 Enterprise with analysis services running on windows server 2003.

Please can you advise me how you measure the MDX Query performance (response time) i.e Time in seconds.

I have tried using System / performance monitor with no luck.I have looked at the MDX Sample application again without any successs in meauring the time it takes to measure an MDX query.

Thanks,

Anders

----------

